# Amazing over night transformation....



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup that's right..My HM female turned from cellophane, to bright yellow overnight!:-D

Here's a before and after shot....

Before
View attachment 20952


After!
View attachment 20953


Unfortunately, I also found out today she has a case of SBD.:-( I'm going to try fasting her for a couple of days to see if that works....I really hope she pulls through...She would make a great asset to my breeding program when I start working with marbles.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH!! That is an amazing transformation! Wow. That yellow is so bright it looks fake!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

It does look fake but trust me it's not! I thought the lighting was funny or something was wrong with my eyes when I saw her in the sorority this morning lol. Then I realized she was having trouble swimming, so I pulled her.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Such a pretty yellow  do want.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

She's so YELLOW! Wow!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

:shock: Whoa.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Your female before looks exactly like mine! Like exactly!!! I hope mine turns yellow like that lol


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG! THATS EXACTLY THE COLOR I WANT! Im so gonna like, go buy a cellophane female right now rofl. Ive never seen one do that before, and my Petco gets quite a few of them and I check the bettas like every weekend and they never change o.o thats epic!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

:O

That's the coolest thing ever!!! I want a yellow betta so bad!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry, but whats SBD?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Swim bladder disorder.


...I'm having trouble believing that there's such thing as a neon yellow betta. If so, WANT.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh...


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

Her color is INSANE! especially since it happened overnight!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

holy cow what a bright little fish! She must be very happy now that shes obviously in a better place =D

she kinda reminds me of the little neon glow fish you can get


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol that's exactly how I would describe her....Neon lemon-ish yellow.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Glowfish! LOL


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Can you post more pictures of her in her new tank?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

She's not in a tank right now...She's in a quart jar so she could reach the surface easier...Of course I'll be cleaning this jar 100% each day...However I don't think she's going to make it.  She's really struggling to swim and she's been laying on her side all day.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

awwwwww poor baby =(...she such a pretty little fishie...i hope she makes it!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

That is amazing! I have never seen anything like that before! The color! Oh the color! haha


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow that is one amazing coloration on that female. And is that bare container her permanent home? A fish like that?? surely you can give her a better home


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

scootshoot said:


> Wow that is one amazing coloration on that female. And is that bare container her permanent home? A fish like that?? surely you can give her a better home


Please read my last post....She doesn't live in that jar...She lives in my sorority. I put her in there so she can reach the surface easier and so she doesn't get picked on by the other females...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Once she's feeling better, I'd love to see some sorority pictures!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Wow that is one amazing coloration on that female. And is that bare container her permanent home? A fish like that?? surely you can give her a better home


Go easy on the OP, the fish is sick 

Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

The yellow looks soo cool! Does she glow?? jk


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

awh i got my fingers and toes crossed for her!!! what a beaut. imagine getting fry from her!!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh wow, this is officially my favorite "before" and "after" coloring pic.


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is amazing! Wow! I've never seen a betta that color before. Maybe she's part electric yellow cichlid... j/k Hope she gets better really quick!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well unfortunately she passed away today.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Aww. That's so sad! I'm sorry


----------



## Juneii (Nov 29, 2010)

That is so weird! Maybe the bright yellow coloring is actually a symptom?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

effy said:


> awh i got my fingers and toes crossed for her!!! what a beaut. imagine getting fry from her!!


Speaking of fry, and I was wishing she would've survived because I would've LOVED to see what kind of yellow halfmoons would've come from her & Sunny, that would've been so cool...

But I'm sure she's happier now, no longer sick


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

:0 Im so sorry


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about her. You tried your beat, though! Can't believe how YELLOW she was! like someone coloured her in with a highlighter, or something.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry.


----------

